# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Auto & Moto >  >  Κεντρικό κλείδωμα.

## antonis

Μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς πως να συνδέσω ασύρματο τηλεχειρισμό για κεντρικό κλείδωμα σε skoda fabia 1.4mpi? Προσπαθώ να βρω τις εντολές αλλά μάλλον κάτι μου διαφεύγει.

----------


## materatsi

Bosch εχει το fabia ; Διαγραμμα των κυκλωματων δεν υπαρχει ;Το θεμα ειναι αν χρειαζεται στιγμιαια η παρατεταμενη εντολη στον ρελε που κλειδωνει.Με αερα (απο μοτερ) τις κατεβαζει η με αυτεπαγωγη;

----------


## UNICARS

Γραψε φιλε χρονολογια μοντελου....αν θυμαμαι καλα ενα καλωδιο κανει και τα δυο....lock-unlock με αντισταση
Γραψε χρονολογια αν θες...

----------


## antonis

Bosch εχει το fabia, μοντέλο 2002, στην κλειδαριά καταλήγουν 6 καλώδια.

----------


## UNICARS

Πρεπει να ναι ενα μπλε/κιτρινο καλωδιο στη θεση νουμερο 5 στον 6πινο ασπρο/μωβ κονεκτορα.Βγαινει απο τη πορτα του οδηγου..στο kick panel
 δηλαδη στη μουφα του οδηγου...χρειαζεσε αντισταση 180 ohm για το ξεκλειδωμα...το κλειδωμα κατευθειαν.πιστευω να καταλαβαινεις τι σου λεω ετσι?
ειναι εξειδικευμενες συνδεσεις και απαιτουν γνωσεις....πρωτα δοκιμη και μετα συνδεση...γιατι ρισκαρεις μοναδες διαχειρισης καμπινας κτλ...με τα καινουρια αμαξια
δεν παιζουν....can bus και μπου ρου μπου ρου.μεγαλη προσοχη!!!!

----------


## UNICARS

επισης δωσε προσοχη στα χρωματα των καλωδιων...δεν ειναι παντα τα ιδια....μου χει τυχει πολλες φορες να ναι αλλοι
 χρωματικοι κωδικες...

----------


## antonis

το οποίο καλώδιο συνδέεται στο + ή στο - ?

----------


## UNICARS

αρνητικες ειναι φιλε αντωνη

----------


## Danza

Για να μην ανοίγω άλλο θέμα.....

Για να κλειδώνω/ξεκλειδώνω απο μέσα μέσω μπουτόν (πχ με ένα απλό διακόπτη για παράθυρα) σε Bmw E34 518i γνωρίζει κάποιος τα καλώδια και τι μελί γενέσθε?

Μοντέλο '91

----------


## antonis

σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την βοήθεια. θα προσπαθήσω και θα σε ενημερώσω.

----------


## UNICARS

φιλε δημητρη δυστυχως η μνημη μου δε παει τοσο πισω....ψαξε για τη μοναδα διαχειρησης του κεντρικου κλειδωματος.σ αυτα τα bmw συνηθως ηταν 
πισω απο το ντουλαπακι του συνοδηγου..εκει με δοκιμες παλι συνηθως ειναι αρνητικα τα κλειδωματα...πιο σπανια θετικα...πχ σειρα 850...αυτη ειχε τη
μοναδα κατω απο το τιμονι...καλη τυχη

----------


## Danza

> φιλε δημητρη δυστυχως η μνημη μου δε παει τοσο πισω....ψαξε για τη μοναδα διαχειρησης του κεντρικου κλειδωματος.σ αυτα τα bmw συνηθως ηταν 
> πισω απο το ντουλαπακι του συνοδηγου..εκει με δοκιμες παλι συνηθως ειναι αρνητικα τα κλειδωματα...πιο σπανια θετικα...πχ σειρα 850...αυτη ειχε τη
> μοναδα κατω απο το τιμονι...καλη τυχη




Η μονάδα είναι ακριβώς πίσω απο τον οδηγό, κάτω απο το κάθισμα δηλαδή στους πίσω επιβάτες..... Απλά δεν ξέρω ποιά είναι τα καλώδια και φοβόμουν μην κάνω βραχυκύκλωμα (δεν υπάρχει canbus κλπ, απλοί ρελέδες είναι), δηλαδή παίρνω μια γραμμή με το + και δοκιμάζω τα καλώδια ποια κλειδώνει/ξεκλειδώνει?

----------


## UNICARS

στις διεγερσεις  λοιπον των ρελε δινεις γειωση αν ειναι αρνητικο το συστημα η 12 βολτ αν ειναι θετικο..δεν ειναι ομως τοσο απλο
αν δεν το χεις ξανακανει παρε καλυτερα τη γνωμη ενος καλου εγκαταστατη...η και τη βοηθεια...αν δεν εχεις σχετικη πειρα μονο ζημια 
θα κανεις..δεν μπορω να στο πω καπως αλλιως πιο αναλυτικα εννοω....χωρις παρεξηγηση....μακαρι να βοηθησα εστω και λιγο

----------


## Danza

> στις διεγερσεις  λοιπον των ρελε δινεις γειωση αν ειναι αρνητικο το συστημα η 12 βολτ αν ειναι θετικο..δεν ειναι ομως τοσο απλο
> αν δεν το χεις ξανακανει παρε καλυτερα τη γνωμη ενος καλου εγκαταστατη...η και τη βοηθεια...αν δεν εχεις σχετικη πειρα μονο ζημια 
> θα κανεις..δεν μπορω να στο πω καπως αλλιως πιο αναλυτικα εννοω....χωρις παρεξηγηση....μακαρι να βοηθησα εστω και λιγο



Εντάξει έχω πείρα σε τέτοια.... Θα το τσεκάρω με ένα πολύμετρο αρχικά και θα τα βρώ, ξέρω τους συγκεκριμένους ρελέδες ποιοί είναι αλλά το θέμα είναι πως με τα καλώδια εκει μέσα γίνεται ένας πανικός....
Σε ευχαριστώ πάντως!

----------


## picdev

έχω και εγώ ένα scoda fabia mpi 1.4. 
Το χειρηστήριο του οδηγού έχει 2 κουμπιά για κεντρικό κλείδωμα ξεκλείδωμα, επίσης με τα κουμπιά των παραθύρων ανεβαίνουν τα παράθυρα με ένα κλικ.
Σκεφτόμουν να έβαζα ένα τέτοιο πλακετάκι με τηλεκοντρόλ και να παραλληλίσω τα ρελέ με τα κουμπιά.
Έτσι θα το κλειδώνω και θα κλείνω και τα παράθυρα με ένα κουμπί.
Υπάρχει κάτι που μπορεί να πάει στραβά και να μην το έχω σκεφτεί?
Μην μου πείτε το κυλιόμενο κωδικό, το έχω σκεφτεί είδη 


http://www.ebay.com/itm/DC12V-DIY-Wi...item4d1c04d54b

----------


## vasilllis

πολλα θα πανε λαθος.ένα από αυτά είναι ότι όταν είναι κλειστο δεν θα ανοιγει,ειδικα αν είναι can bus.Ποιο μοντελο είναι?
τι κλειδι εχεις?

----------


## picdev

λες? δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει θα το δοκιμάσω και θα σου πω.

----------


## klik

Ο συναγερμός απάτη με το πιασάρικο όνομα "GT alarm" που βάζαν κάποια φεγγάρια στη Skoda Δυτικά στη Θεσσαλονίκη (και κατασκευαζόταν στο Φοίνικα...), αυτό ακριβώς έκανε: στιγμιαία βραχυκυκλώματα στο LOCK και UNLOCK. 
 Το αυτοκίνητο είναι canbus και δεν έχει πρόβλημα, διότι πολύ απλά... ο τηλεχειρισμός του συναγερμού πατά τα κανονικά κουμπιά λειτουργίας. Οπότε δεν μπερδεύεται.

Έλεγξε όμως αν το LOCK είναι ίδιο με το LOCK από το κλειδί (εξωτερικά της πόρτας), διότι στο κλειδί υπάρχει και ο "μηχανισμός άνεσης" όπου αν πάρει παλμό LOCK 1 sec, ανεβάζει τα παράθυρα. Δηλαδή εσύ πρέπει να πιάσεις τα καλώδια από την κλειδαριά (που ίσως είναι τα ίδια με τα κουμπιά).

Δοκίμασε το εξής για να δεις αν είναι ίδια: με ανοικτά παράθυρα, πάτα για 1 δευτερόλεπτο συνεχώς το κλείδωμα (LOCK) από το κουμπί της πόρτας για να δεις αν θα κλείσουν.

----------


## vasilllis

> Ο συναγερμός απάτη με το πιασάρικο όνομα "GT alarm" που βάζαν κάποια φεγγάρια στη Skoda Δυτικά στη Θεσσαλονίκη (και κατασκευαζόταν στο Φοίνικα...), αυτό ακριβώς έκανε: στιγμιαία βραχυκυκλώματα στο LOCK και UNLOCK. 
>  Το αυτοκίνητο είναι canbus και δεν έχει πρόβλημα, διότι πολύ απλά... ο τηλεχειρισμός του συναγερμού πατά τα κανονικά κουμπιά λειτουργίας. Οπότε δεν μπερδεύεται.
> 
> Έλεγξε όμως αν το LOCK είναι ίδιο με το LOCK από το κλειδί (εξωτερικά της πόρτας), διότι στο κλειδί υπάρχει και ο "μηχανισμός άνεσης" όπου αν πάρει παλμό LOCK 1 sec, ανεβάζει τα παράθυρα. Δηλαδή εσύ πρέπει να πιάσεις τα καλώδια από την κλειδαριά (που ίσως είναι τα ίδια με τα κουμπιά).
> 
> Δοκίμασε το εξής για να δεις αν είναι ίδια: με ανοικτά παράθυρα, πάτα για 1 δευτερόλεπτο συνεχώς το κλείδωμα (LOCK) από το κουμπί της πόρτας για να δεις αν θα κλείσουν.



Μακαρι να ηταν τοσο απλα τα πραγματα.ΣΤο δικο μου (vw golf) οταν του εβαλα απλο συναγερμο χωρις can παιδευτηκα να βρω πως θα δωσω εντολες,γιατι οταν κλειδωνε το αυτοκινητο δεν δουλευε καμια πλακετα.Επισης στο δικο μου η εντολη ειναι ενα καλωδιο  για κλειδωμα-ξεκλειδωμα με ωμικη αντισταση.Οσο για το παραθυρο πρεπει να ειναι προγραμματισμενο να το κανει αυτο.

----------


## klik

> ...Οσο για το παραθυρο πρεπει να ειναι προγραμματισμενο να το κανει αυτο.



για fabia ρώτησε, για fabia απάντησα. Την έχει τη λειτουργία.

----------


## picdev

λοιπόν το δοκίμασα η εντολή κλειδώματος απο τη κλειδαριά είναι διαφορετική, γιατί ανάβει το κόκκινο λαμπάκι διπλα απο την ασφάλεια.
Η άνεση klik δεν είναι με 1sec δυστηχώς αλλά πρέπει να το έχεις μόνιμα γυρισμένο το κλειδί για να κλείσει όλο το παράθυρο. 
Υποθέτω ότι και η εντολή της κλειδαριάς είναι στη φύσα που είναι μέσα στο μπράτσο της πόρτας?
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να αλλάζει η άνεση σε 1sec απο το vag com? έχω το βιβλίο body του αυτοκινήτου λογικά θα ειναι εκεί μέσα ο κωδικός αν αλλάζει.
 τα ξέρεις όλα ρε θηρίο :Lol:  thanks

----------


## vasilllis

> για fabia ρώτησε, για fabia απάντησα. Την έχει τη λειτουργία.



Σε όλα τα vag εχει επιλογή προγραμματισμου και από το εργοστασιο δεν το εχουν.





> λοιπόν το δοκίμασα η εντολή κλειδώματος απο τη κλειδαριά είναι διαφορετική, γιατί ανάβει το κόκκινο λαμπάκι διπλα απο την ασφάλεια.
> Η άνεση klik δεν είναι με 1sec δυστηχώς αλλά πρέπει να το έχεις μόνιμα γυρισμένο το κλειδί για να κλείσει όλο το παράθυρο. 
> Υποθέτω ότι και η εντολή της κλειδαριάς είναι στη φύσα που είναι μέσα στο μπράτσο της πόρτας?
> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να αλλάζει η άνεση σε 1sec απο το vag com? έχω το βιβλίο body του αυτοκινήτου λογικά θα ειναι εκεί μέσα ο κωδικός αν αλλάζει.
>  τα ξέρεις όλα ρε θηρίο thanks



Από το vag com μπορεις να κανεις επιλογή να κλεινει με 1 sec.αλλαζει ευκολα θες όμως το καλωδιο.Αν είναι ιδια κλειδαρια με το γκολφ ,ο οπλισμος αφοπλισμος για τις ασφαλειες γινεται από μια εντολη με μια αντισταση.Αλλα πρεπει να κανεις άλλο ένα προγραμματισμο γιατι όταν κλειδωσει το αμαξι η κλειδαρια παυει να λειτουργει.(αυτά τουλαχτιστον στο golf)

----------


## picdev

καλώδιο έχω αλλά δεν κατάλαβα αυτό το τελευταίο οτι η κλειδαριά δεν λειτουργεί

----------


## klik

Αν κλειδώσει από έξω (κλειδί ή αυθεντικό κουμπί ασύρματου κλειδιού), δεν δουλεύουν τα εσωτερικά κουμπιά. Κλειδώνεις τα παιδιά μέσα και αυτά μπορούν μόνο να πηδήξουν από τα χειροκίνητα παράθυρα (αν υπάρχουν) για να βγουν  :Biggrin: .

Όσο για τα παράθυρα, έχουν βάλει αυτή τη σύνδεση με δυο καλώδια (συνδέσεις πάνω στο βύσμα του μοτέρ του παραθύρου - έχει και controller ενσωματωμένο):fb1.jpg

Τα καλώδια του κλειδώματος της εξωτερικής κλειδαριάς, δεν τα έχω ψάξει. Η μονάδα του συναγερμού είναι τοποθετημένη δίπλα (και συνδέεται) στο electrical control box (κουτί με ακίδες και ρελέ κάτω αριστερά από το τιμόνι). Δεν έχω φωτογραφίες από εκεί.

----------


## klik

Wiring and Connectors assosiated.

Online instructions. 

FABIA MK1

----------


## picdev

klik μήπως ξέρεις για ένα πρόβλημα που μου κάνει, έχει κλιματισμό αλλά χωρίς οθόνη lcd, όταν γυρνάω τη θερμοκρασία απο το ζεστό στο κρύο δεν αλλάζει, πρέπει να σβήσω και να ανοίξω τη μίζα, αλλιώς παραμένει στο ζεστό

----------


## picdev

τελικά δεν είναι τόσο απλό όσο νόμιζα,
παρήγγειλα ένα remote απο ebay με 2 ρελέ και νόμιζα ότι θα έκανα δουλειά.
απο τη κλειδαριά φεύγουν 2 καλώδια προς τον εγκέφαλο της άνεσης και ένα καλώδιο προς τον εγγέφαλο των ηλεκτρικών.
Παράλληλα έχει μία αντίσταση και 2 παράλληλες επαφές που δεν ξέρω πως λειτουργούν

1)γειώνοντας το ένα ξεκλειδώνει η πόρτα

2)γειώνοντας το άλλο κλειδώνει και μετά αμέσως ξεκλειδώνει

δοκίμασα και με αντιστάσεις αλλά τπτ.

όταν η φίσα δεν ειναι πάνω στη κλειδαριά μετράω κανονικά 12v και στα 2 καλώδια 
αλλά όταν είναι πάνω συνδεμένη μετράω 0

ενώ στο διάγραμμα οι 2 επαφές φαίνονται NC ΚΑΙ ΝΟ :Confused1: 

fabia lock.jpg

----------


## xsterg

παιδια για kia picanto του 2006 ξερει κανεις ποιο καλωδια ειναι που δινει εντολη για κεντρικο κλειδωμα? εχει εναν συναγερμο που ειχαν βαλει τοτε στην αντιπροσωπεια και κλειδωνει με το τηλεχειριστηριο αλλα θελω να βαλω και πληκτρο για να κλειδωνω - ξεκλειδωνω απο μεσα απο την καμπινα.

----------


## vasilllis

> τελικά δεν είναι τόσο απλό όσο νόμιζα,
> παρήγγειλα ένα remote απο ebay με 2 ρελέ και νόμιζα ότι θα έκανα δουλειά.
> απο τη κλειδαριά φεύγουν 2 καλώδια προς τον εγκέφαλο της άνεσης και ένα καλώδιο προς τον εγγέφαλο των ηλεκτρικών.
> Παράλληλα έχει μία αντίσταση και 2 παράλληλες επαφές που δεν ξέρω πως λειτουργούν
> 
> 1)γειώνοντας το ένα ξεκλειδώνει η πόρτα
> 
> 2)γειώνοντας το άλλο κλειδώνει και μετά αμέσως ξεκλειδώνει
> 
> ...



ακη κλειδαρια εννοεις την μηχανικη που βαζεις το κλειδι απο εξω?στο σχεδιο δειχει 4 καλωδια + του μοτερ.αλλα οι επαφες ειναι 5.Νομιζω οτι κανει - στο ενα ακρο και ωμικη αντισταση στο αλλο για κλειδωμα και τουμπα για ξεκλειδωμα,θελει λιγο ψαξιμο.

----------


## picdev

ναι αυτήν εννοώ γιατί το εσωτερικό κλείδωμα δεν ειναι ίδιο, αν το κλειδώσεις εξωτερικά δεν ανοίγει με τπτ, ούτε απο μέσα και ανάβει το κοκκινο λαμπάκι στην ασφάλεια!
Χωρίς αντίσταση όπως έγραψα ξεκλειδώνει , αλλά μετά γειώνοντας το άλλο καλώδιο κλειδώνει και μετά ξεκλειδώνει μονο του.
Με αντίσταση δεν κάνει τπτ.
Εντομεταξυ χωρίς τη φίσα συνδεμένη  έχει άλλη συμπεριφορά, κλειδώνει και ξεκλειδώνει μία φορά και μετά τπτ :Confused1: 

Αυτό το αμάξι είναι εργοστάσιο , μέχρι και can bus εχει στο γρίλο των παραθύρων

----------


## leosedf

http://www.motorbikealarm.co.uk/shop...r-locking-kit/  :Biggrin:

----------


## vasilllis

> ναι αυτήν εννοώ γιατί το εσωτερικό κλείδωμα δεν ειναι ίδιο, αν το κλειδώσεις εξωτερικά δεν ανοίγει με τπτ, ούτε απο μέσα και ανάβει το κοκκινο λαμπάκι στην ασφάλεια!
> Χωρίς αντίσταση όπως έγραψα ξεκλειδώνει , αλλά μετά γειώνοντας το άλλο καλώδιο κλειδώνει και μετά ξεκλειδώνει μονο του.
> Με αντίσταση δεν κάνει τπτ.
> Εντομεταξυ χωρίς τη φίσα συνδεμένη  έχει άλλη συμπεριφορά, κλειδώνει και ξεκλειδώνει μία φορά και μετά τπτ
> 
> Αυτό το αμάξι είναι εργοστάσιο , μέχρι και can bus εχει στο γρίλο των παραθύρων



αν θυμαμαι καλα κοιτα στον vagcom να απενεργοποιησεις το double lock καπως ετσι το λεει.Ετσι θα δουλευει το συστημα με την εξωτερικη κλειδαρια.Στην ουσια πρεπει να βρεις γυρνωντας το κλειδι τι γινεται.

----------


## picdev

το double lock ξέρω τι είναι, αλλά νομιζα ότι δεν έχει σχέση, 
τώρα είναι δύσκολο να δω τι κάνει θα το προσπαθήσω να το τεστάρω όμως βγάζοντας τη φίσα , γιατί  ο μηχανισμός βγαίνει δύσκολα

----------


## picdev

Λοιπόν τελικά το κλείδωμα ξεκλείδωμα γινεται με  1 καλώδιo,
έκανα μετρήσεις στη κλειδαριά, στο ένα απο τα 2 έχει αντίσταση 180ohm και το άλλο γείωση.
Το άλλο καλώδιο είναι normal close και έχει και αυτό εσωτερικά αντίσταση 180ohm και ενημερώνει για την κατάσταση της κλειδαριάς,
έτσι αν βγάλεις κόψεις τη φίσα κλειδώνει όλο το αυτοκίνητο, κάτι σαν τερματικός διακόπτης.
Οπότε ότι πείραμα έκανα με βγαλμένη τη φίσα ήταν άκυρο.
Τώρα θα κάνω δοκιμές on the fly και μετά θα το συνδέσω με κλέφτες διπλα απο τον εγκέφαλο της άνεσης

----------


## vasilllis

> Λοιπόν τελικά το κλείδωμα ξεκλείδωμα γινεται με  1 καλώδιo,
> έκανα μετρήσεις στη κλειδαριά, στο ένα απο τα 2 έχει αντίσταση 180ohm και το άλλο γείωση.
> Το άλλο καλώδιο είναι normal close και έχει και αυτό εσωτερικά αντίσταση 180ohm και ενημερώνει για την κατάσταση της κλειδαριάς,
> έτσι αν βγάλεις κόψεις τη φίσα κλειδώνει όλο το αυτοκίνητο, κάτι σαν τερματικός διακόπτης.
> Οπότε ότι πείραμα έκανα με βγαλμένη τη φίσα ήταν άκυρο.
> Τώρα θα κάνω δοκιμές on the fly και μετά θα το συνδέσω με κλέφτες διπλα απο τον εγκέφαλο της άνεσης



Και εχεις αλλες δυο ρυθμισεις.
η πρωτη ειναι (δεν τις θυμαμαι ακριβως πως τις λεει) να κλεινουν τα παραθυρα με 1 δευτ,κρατημενο το μπουτον κλειδωματος και 
η δευτερη  να το κανει αυτο και με την μηχανικη κλειδαρια.

----------


## picdev

εμένα τώρα κλείνει τα παράθυρα κρατώντας πατημένο το το κουμπί ή το κλειδί στη κλειδαριά,
μακάρι να το κάνω να δουλεύει με το 1sec, με το vag com lite θα το κάνω?
Το VAS τρέχει με απλό συριακό καλώδιο ή θέλει το δικό του?

----------


## picdev

μου έβγαλε τη παναγία , η εγκατάσταση, τελικά υπάρχει εγκέφαλος convenience και εγκέφαλος comfort.
Τα καλώδια της κλειδαριάς πάνε στον εγκέφελο comfort που είναι διπλα στο τιμόνι, και πρέπει να βγει ταμπλό.
Έλυσα ασφειολοθήκη έβγαλα τον εγκέφαλο convenience πάνω απο τα πετάλια και πήρα απο εκεί το καλώδια, με το που βγαίνει απο τη πόρτα.
Μακάρι να μπορούσα να ανάψω τα φώτα, λέτε να γίνεται με προγραμματισμό?

κάτι βρήκα 
http://www.briskoda.net/forums/topic...l-fabia-codes/

----------


## vasilllis

> μου έβγαλε τη παναγία , η εγκατάσταση, τελικά υπάρχει εγκέφαλος convenience και εγκέφαλος comfort.
> Τα καλώδια της κλειδαριάς πάνε στον εγκέφελο comfort που είναι διπλα στο τιμόνι, και πρέπει να βγει ταμπλό.
> Έλυσα ασφειολοθήκη έβγαλα τον εγκέφαλο convenience πάνω απο τα πετάλια και πήρα απο εκεί το καλώδια, με το που βγαίνει απο τη πόρτα.
> Μακάρι να μπορούσα να ανάψω τα φώτα, λέτε να γίνεται με προγραμματισμό?
> 
> κάτι βρήκα 
> http://www.briskoda.net/forums/topic...l-fabia-codes/



Αυτα που βρηκες ειναι για εργοστασιακο συνεγερμο.δες εδω
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthrea...-key-fob-VW-CC
πρεπει να κανεις την ρυθμιση comfort.Για τα φωτα πρεπει να τραβηξεις γραμμη.

----------


## picdev

Τελικα μονο το autolock μπορω να ρυθμισω . Τα αλλα νομιζω οτι θελουν το  original remote

Στάλθηκε από το GT-S6312 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## vasilllis

> Τελικα μονο το autolock μπορω να ρυθμισω . Τα αλλα νομιζω οτι θελουν το  original remote
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το GT-S6312 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2



remote;τι θες να ρυθμισεις;

----------


## DennisV

Καλησπέρα παιδιά.
Πρόσφατα έβαλα κεντρικό κλείδωμα στο αμάξι μου (Suzuki Baleno 1995) και ενώ το χρησιμοποιώ και δουλεύει κανονικά, δεν ξέρω πως να συνδέσω τα δύο καλώδια που ειχε το κιτ για να ανάβουν τα αλάρμ κατα το κλείδωμα/ξεκλείδωμα. Μπορεί να με βοηθήσει κάποιος? 
Επίσης γίνεται με κάποιο τρόπο να βάλω και μια μικρή σειρήνα? Το κιτ δεν εδινε αυτη τη δυνατότητα απο μονο του.

Το κιτ ειναι αυτο: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221959122490...b3e049b68c3&cp

----------


## Σταύρος Απο

Ψάξε να βρεις ποιο είναι το ρελε από τα φλας και θα τα θα τα συνδέσεις εκει

----------


## DennisV

Που θα το βρω το ρελε? Επισης δεν θελω να αναβουν μονο τα φλας, αλλα τα αλαρμ. Δηλαδη και τα 6 φωτα. Μεσω του διακοπτη των αλαρμ δεν γινεται?

----------


## picdev

Πρέπει να βρεις τα σχέδια του αυτοκινήτου , ψάξε στο google

----------


## Alxnks

2 επιλογές εχεις:

Α). Ενωνεις στα αντίστοιχα καλώδια του διακόπτη των φλας.

Β). Ενωνεις στα αντίστοιχα καλώδια του διακόπτη των αλαρμ.

Στο baleno, λογικά, στους διακόπτες τα καλώδια αντιστοιχούν σε + (δοκίμασε το πάντως καλού κακού), το ίδιο κι οι εντολές απο το κιτ...οποτε είσαι οκ.

Αλλα μια γενικη υποσημείωση για να μην το διαβάσει κι άλλος και το πάρει τυφλοσουρτη και την πατήσει. Σε κάποια αυτοκίνητα (πχ fiat sedici = suzuki sx4 του αδερφού μου), τα καλώδια στους διακόπτες αντιστοιχούν σε γείωση. Εκεί πρεπει να παίξει μοντα με ρελεδακια...οι εντολές του κιτ να οπλιζουν ρελεδακι το οποίο θα δίνει την απαιτούμενη γείωση στα καλώδια που θα επιλέξεις να τσιμπησεις. Αν πας να βάλεις απευθείας τα + πανω τους...θα χει γέλια (κλάματα μάλλον) η υπόθεση.

----------


## DennisV

Σε ποιά καλωδια του διακοπτη θα πρεπει να συνδεσω τα δυο καλωδια του κιτ?

----------


## Alxnks

Δεν μπορω να ξερω. Τσεκαρε με ενα δοκιμαστικό ή/και πολύμετρο να δεις ποια καλώδια του διακόπτη των αλαρμ έχουν ρεύμα όταν αυτός είναι πατημένος (κι αντίστοιχα δεν έχουν όταν δεν είναι πατημενος). 
Το ίδιο και με το μοχλό για τα φλας, αν επιλέξεις αυτή τη λύση.

----------


## Τέσλα

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά.
> Πρόσφατα έβαλα κεντρικό κλείδωμα στο αμάξι μου (Suzuki Baleno 1995) και ενώ το χρησιμοποιώ και δουλεύει κανονικά, δεν ξέρω πως να συνδέσω τα δύο καλώδια που ειχε το κιτ για να ανάβουν τα αλάρμ κατα το κλείδωμα/ξεκλείδωμα. Μπορεί να με βοηθήσει κάποιος? 
> Επίσης γίνεται με κάποιο τρόπο να βάλω και μια μικρή σειρήνα? Το κιτ δεν εδινε αυτη τη δυνατότητα απο μονο του.
> 
> Το κιτ ειναι αυτο: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221959122490...b3e049b68c3&cp



Καλησπερα.
Εισαι ικανοποιημενος με το συγκεκριμενο;
Ρωτω γιατι θελω και εγω να παρω ενα.
Το δικο μου αμαξι ειναι ενα Toyota yaris 2000 μοντελο με κεντρικο κλειδωμα.
Ειχαμε μονο το ενα κλειδι (χωρις τα κουμπια) και μετα βγαλαμε και ενα με κουμπια (και πλακετα μεσα)
το οποιο ανοιγει-κλεινει τις πορτες, παιρνει μπροστα το αμαξι αλλα τα κουμπια δεν δουλευουν για να ανοιξω και να κλειδωσω τις πορτες.
Ρωτησα για προγραματισμο και η toyota μου ειπε μονο αν ειναι γνησιο το κλειδι το κανει αλλιως δε γινετε και πρεπει να δωσω 200€ να μου
βγαλει αλλο κλειδι, οποτε απ οτι καταλαβαινεις προτιμω να παρω ενα απο το ebay με 11€ σαν αυτο που πηρες.(Τα 200€ δε τα εδινα με την καμια)!
Η εγκαταστασή του ειναι ευκολη;

----------


## DennisV

> Καλησπερα.
> Εισαι ικανοποιημενος με το συγκεκριμενο;
> Ρωτω γιατι θελω και εγω να παρω ενα.
> Το δικο μου αμαξι ειναι ενα Toyota yaris 2000 μοντελο με κεντρικο κλειδωμα.
> Ειχαμε μονο το ενα κλειδι (χωρις τα κουμπια) και μετα βγαλαμε και ενα με κουμπια (και πλακετα μεσα)
> το οποιο ανοιγει-κλεινει τις πορτες, παιρνει μπροστα το αμαξι αλλα τα κουμπια δεν δουλευουν για να ανοιξω και να κλειδωσω τις πορτες.
> Ρωτησα για προγραματισμο και η toyota μου ειπε μονο αν ειναι γνησιο το κλειδι το κανει αλλιως δε γινετε και πρεπει να δωσω 200€ να μου
> βγαλει αλλο κλειδι, οποτε απ οτι καταλαβαινεις προτιμω να παρω ενα απο το ebay με 11€ σαν αυτο που πηρες.(Τα 200€ δε τα εδινα με την καμια)!
> Η εγκαταστασή του ειναι ευκολη;



Υποθέτοντας πως έχεις τις βασικές γνώσεις για συνδέσεις καλωδίων, χρήση κολλητηριού κλπ, είναι κατι αρκετά ευκολο. Πιο δυσκολο ηταν 
το οτι επρεπε να δουλεψω κατω απο το τιμόνι παρα το κυκλωμα αυτο καθεαυτο. Οι οδηγίες είχαν διάφορους τρόπους σύνδεσης για το κιτ,
ανάλογα με τον τυπο κλειδαρίων (πνευματικές, ηλεκτρικές positive ή negative trigger) ωστε να μπει παράλληλα με το εργοστασιακό κεντρικό κλειδωμα.
Επειδη ομως στο δικό μου δεν υπήρχε τιποτα εργοστασιακό, αγόρασα door lock actuators (ηλεκτρομαγνητικές κλειδαριές αυτοκινήτου ελληνιστί) και τις συνέδεσα κατευθείαν στο κιτ.
Θα σου πρότεινα να βρεις κιτ με επιπλέον LED που αναβοσβήνει οταν ειναι κλειδωμένο το αμαξι, και με σειρήνα επισης. Προσωπική άποψη.
Ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα.  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## DennisV

> Δεν μπορω να ξερω. Τσεκαρε με ενα δοκιμαστικό ή/και πολύμετρο να δεις ποια καλώδια του διακόπτη των αλαρμ έχουν ρεύμα όταν αυτός είναι πατημένος (κι αντίστοιχα δεν έχουν όταν δεν είναι πατημενος). 
> Το ίδιο και με το μοχλό για τα φλας, αν επιλέξεις αυτή τη λύση.



Εστω οτι βρισκω ποια καλωδια δινουν ταση και ποια οχι, οταν ειναι πατημενος ο διακοπτης των αλαρμ. μετα τι κανω? Συνδεω τα 2 καλωδια του κιτ σε αυτα? το κιτ ουσιαστικα εχει ενα καλωδιο και απλα το κανει Split σε δυο ωστε να παει ενα σε καθε φλας. αλλα εγω θελω να αναβουν τα αλαρμ.  :Confused:

----------


## vasilllis

εδω σχεδιο http://suzukibaleno.narod.ru/Diagram...urnSignals.pdf

----------


## DennisV

> εδω σχεδιο http://suzukibaleno.narod.ru/Diagram...urnSignals.pdf



Δεν καταλαβαινω.. :Unsure:

----------


## vasilllis

χαχαχαχα αναθεμα αν καταλαβα και εγω.
ψαξε τα λιγο να τα βρεις.στην κατω σελιδα δειχνει απο τον διακοπτη των φλας το gy-gw ειναι τα καλωδια τωμ φλας απο οτι βλεπω τσεκαρε τα αν φερνει συν με ενα πολυμετρο μετρα και τα συο καλωδια τα δικα σου αν φερνει συν ο συναγερμος και συνδεσε τα 
αν βολεύει η πανω σελιδα ειναι το μπουτον αλαρμ.η το ενα φερνει ρευμα η το 2. (ειμαι απο κινητο τωρα και δυσκολευομαι να το διαβασω).
οτι σε βολεψει.

----------


## Τέσλα

Εγω ειχα σκεφτει κατι τετοιο
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DC-12V-200M-...gzCyDm8cZ5a4IA
Να το κρυψεις στο πορτμπαγκαζ στην ρεζερβα και να συνδεσεις πανω σε αυτο το κεντρικο κλειδωμα του αυτοκινητου,
την τρομπα βενζινης, την μπαταρια και κατι αλλο και να το εχεις και σαν αντικλεπτικο.
Ε αν καταφερει καποιος να το βαλει μπροστα και να στο κλεψει ε τοτε χαρισμα του.
Απλα με φοβιζει λιγο στην εγκατασταση του μιας και δε το εχω ξανα κανει και αυτος ειναι και ο λογος που δεν το εχω παρει ακομα.
(σιγουρα διπλα του θα εβαζα και ενα εξτρα κουτακι με τεσσερα διακοπτακια για τον χειροκινητο χειρισμο σε περιπτωση που δεν
λειτουεγουσε καποια στιγμη η κινεζια)

----------


## picdev

Και εγώ τέτοιο έχω βάλει , φυσικά το σύνδεση στην ασφάλεια . θες 2 ρελέ και στο ένα αντίσταση 180ohm. Ή εντολή για κλείδωμα ξεκλειδωμστος ήταν στο ίδιο καλώδιο με διάφορα στην αντίσταση γιατί ο εγκέφαλος διαβάζει τάσεις με a/d

----------


## Τέσλα

Εχει κανενας σχεδιο για το ηλεκτρικο κυκλωμα σε toyota yaris 2000 μοντελο;
Δε ξερω κατα ποσο θα το καταφερω μονος μου, οποτε ισως ψαξω καποιον που να ξερει να 
το φτιαξουμε

----------


## Gaou

> Εχει κανενας σχεδιο για το ηλεκτρικο κυκλωμα σε toyota yaris 2000 μοντελο;
> Δε ξερω κατα ποσο θα το καταφερω μονος μου, οποτε ισως ψαξω καποιον που να ξερει να 
> το φτιαξουμε



κατι νομιζω ειδα μεσα στο μουλαρι. θα το β΄΄αλω να κατεβει και θα τα πούμε αυριο . αν και ειναι μεγαλο και τα μεγάλα ειναι τσοντες ώς συνήθως.

----------


## vasilllis

> κατι νομιζω ειδα μεσα στο μουλαρι. θα το β΄΄αλω να κατεβει και θα τα πούμε αυριο . αν και ειναι μεγαλο και τα μεγάλα ειναι τσοντες ώς συνήθως.



mule? υπαρχει ακομα;

----------


## Gaou

> mule? υπαρχει ακομα;



πλάκα κάνεις ? πρώτα θα πεθάνουμε εμεις και τα παιδιά μας και μετα αυτο . ουτως η αλλως ειναι η ασφαλέστερη πλατφόρμα κατεβάσματος.

----------

vasilllis (05-04-16)

----------


## Gaou

> Εχει κανενας σχεδιο για το ηλεκτρικο κυκλωμα σε toyota yaris 2000 μοντελο;
> Δε ξερω κατα ποσο θα το καταφερω μονος μου, οποτε ισως ψαξω καποιον που να ξερει να 
> το φτιαξουμε



φιλε μου το κατέβασα αλλα ειναι 25mb. και επισης στα γαλλικα. αν θελεις στειλε μου το email σου να στο περασω. εχει ολα οσα χρειαζεται να ξέρει καποιος για το αυτοκινητο απο το 99-2003 και επισης και τα ηλεκτρικά διαγράμματα.

----------


## Τέσλα

> φιλε μου το κατέβασα αλλα ειναι 25mb. και επισης στα γαλλικα. αν θελεις στειλε μου το email σου να στο περασω. εχει ολα οσα χρειαζεται να ξέρει καποιος για το αυτοκινητο απο το 99-2003 και επισης και τα ηλεκτρικά διαγράμματα.




Σε ευχαριστω πολυ
  ...............(μετα το s και πριν το v εχει κατω παυλα)

----------


## Gaou

βρε σβήσε το μαιλ σου το βλεπουν τα Bot kai όλος ο κόσμος ....! να μου το στειλεις σου ειπα. κανε εντιτ και διορθωσε το . οσοι το ειδαν προλάβαν....!

το email σου ειναι καλό να μην το γραφεις σε δημόσια θέα. απο εκει και στο εξής αν θες σε κάποιο εμπιστο χωρο συζήτησης να το δημοσιευσης σε σημειο που δνε προστατευεται τότε το γραφεις λιγο πιο πονηρα...!

----------


## Τέσλα

Χαζομαρα!
Απο την βιασηνη μου αντι να πατήσω για πμ που ειχα στο μυαλο μου πατησα απαντηση με παραθεση.
Ευχαριστω που το σβησατε.
Ειναι λιγο μπερδεμα πάντως να το κανω μονος μου το κυκλωματακι

----------


## Gaou

εμένα αυτο που με κόφτει ειναι άμα πήρες το αρχέιο.>????

----------


## Τέσλα

Ναι δεν το ανεφερα αυτο.
Μου ηρθε κανονικα 1000 ευχαριστω

----------


## redondo7

Καλημέρα παίδες,ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν γίνεται να βάλω κλείδωμα με  τηλεχειρισμό στο accent,έχει μόνο χειροκίνητογια συναγερμό που ρώτησα  μου είπανε ότι χρειάζεται πρώτα ένα μηχανισμό στην πόρτα του οδηγού,για  να γίνει τηλεχειριζόμενο.

----------

